# Afghanistan: A job half done (BBC News)



## Yrys (4 Dec 2006)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6205220.stm

... "The way we are doing it is really lousy. We are too late, 
too bureaucratic, and frankly we spend too much money on 
ourselves rather than developing the skills of Afghans."


----------

